# What do you do when not cubing? Do you have any other passions or interests?



## AlexByard (Oct 11, 2012)

This is what i do, for a long 8 years now! Let me know your interests  If it interests you I am the person right at the start.

Just to warn you, their is one case of strongish language used so watch at your own discretion.


----------



## Pokerizer (Oct 11, 2012)

You have free health care right?


----------



## shelley (Oct 11, 2012)

This:


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 11, 2012)

This:





This:





This (im the paddler in the *front*):





This:


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2012)

I cry because I'm not cubing.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 11, 2012)

Dene said:


> I cry because I'm not cubing.



Cry me a river


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2012)

This:


----------



## stannic (Oct 11, 2012)

AlexByard said:


> What do you do when not cubing? Do you have any other passions or interests?





ben1996123 said:


> This:
> _(picture is omitted)_



This:


Spoiler





```
depth        new         total
     0         31            31
     1          6            37
     2         12            49
     3         24            73
     4         50           123
     5        102           225
     6        185           410
     7        335           745
     8        581         1,326
     9        967         2,293
    10      1,650         3,943
    11      2,821         6,764
    12      4,711        11,475
    13      7,743        19,218
    14     12,646        31,864
    15     20,423        52,287
    16     32,298        84,585
    17     50,354       134,939
    18     76,706       211,645
    19    114,599       326,244
    20    167,533       493,777
    21    240,001       733,778
    22    337,254     1,071,032
    23    465,031     1,536,063
    24    631,216     2,167,279
    25    842,355     3,009,634
    26  1,110,303     4,119,937
    27  1,443,195     5,563,132
    28  1,857,497     7,420,629
    29  2,359,802     9,780,431
    30  2,975,142    12,755,573
    31  3,706,825    16,462,398
    32  4,585,758    21,048,156
    33  5,607,444    26,655,600
    34  6,815,848    33,471,448
    35  8,191,305    41,662,753
    36  9,782,747    51,445,500
    37 11,560,522    63,006,022
    38 13,568,459    76,574,481
    39 15,762,563    92,337,044
    40 18,172,643   110,509,687
    41 20,738,179   131,247,866
    42 23,485,669   154,733,535
    43 26,336,095   181,069,630
    44 29,310,210   210,379,840
    45 32,332,022   242,711,862
    46 35,402,272   278,114,134
    47 38,413,996   316,528,130
    48 41,364,139   357,892,269
    49 44,155,078   402,047,347
    50 46,788,780   448,836,127
    51 49,149,222   497,985,349
    52 51,209,847   549,195,196
    53 52,885,440   602,080,636
    54 54,139,321   656,219,957
    55 54,906,980   711,126,937
    56 55,159,109   766,286,046
    57 54,879,010   821,165,056
    58 54,070,948   875,236,004
    59 52,764,659   928,000,663
    60 50,974,947   978,975,610
    61 48,753,839 1,027,729,449
    62 46,148,080 1,073,877,529
    63 43,201,503 1,117,079,032
    64 40,012,468 1,157,091,500
    65 36,612,038 1,193,703,538
    66 33,135,878 1,226,839,416
    67 29,583,738 1,256,423,154
    68 26,127,683 1,282,550,837
    69 22,702,994 1,305,253,831
    70 19,526,250 1,324,780,081
    71 16,484,498 1,341,264,579
    72 13,772,224 1,355,036,803
    73 11,257,822 1,366,294,625
    74  9,114,662 1,375,409,287
    75  7,193,323 1,382,602,610
    76  5,603,193 1,388,205,803
    77  4,241,092 1,392,446,895
    78  3,159,236 1,395,606,131
    79  2,279,433 1,397,885,564
    80  1,607,100 1,399,492,664
    81  1,099,855 1,400,592,519
    82    727,648 1,401,320,167
    83    467,025 1,401,787,192
    84    283,638 1,402,070,830
    85    166,930 1,402,237,760
    86     89,659 1,402,327,419
    87     47,333 1,402,374,752
    88     21,013 1,402,395,765
    89      9,754 1,402,405,519
    90      3,166 1,402,408,685
    91      1,209 1,402,409,894
    92        250 1,402,410,144
    93         80 1,402,410,224
    94         12 1,402,410,236
    95          4 1,402,410,240
```




More seriously: playing guitar, walking through the city at long distances (and urban photography  ).

- stannic


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2012)

Memorizing stuff - poems, cards, numbers, quotes, etc
Karate - 3rd kyu brown (3 from black) in shotokan karate
drawing
doodling
number theory and other not-taught-in-high-school-math-stuff - numberphile, vihart, khan academy
school - homeschool highschool
Run - when my foot isn't injured
etc.

I mostly cube though...


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 11, 2012)

Working on PhD in physics.


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Juggle, I have a stable 5-ball pattern and a few tricks. I'm working on 7-balls at the moment. I unicycle, used to ride a lot of street but I'm actually becoming a huge fan of Muni and distance the more I ride them. I also do parkour and urban juggling. I'll go out and juggle while balancing and walking in precarious spots.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2012)

Dice stacking
Parkour and tricking (previous to injuries)
Black belt in Universal Kenpo and Red belt in Tang So Do (again, previous to injuries)
Indie gaming
Starting to get into some roguelikes


----------



## applemobile (Oct 12, 2012)

In no particular order.... 

I'm pretty big into Carp fishing, Illustrated by a pic of me here with ''The big common'' 




Spoiler












And a lot of my time and money over the years has gone into modifying cars, i have currently owned a Seat Leon cupra for the last 4 ish years that i bought stock, up to a few years ago i was pretty big into the Uk show scene, untill the scene went down hill, and the car looked like this..well it pretty much still does. 


Spoiler





















And over the last year i have completely rebuilt, upgraded and fitted this engine (its a 3.2 from a vw golf r32) hopefully the car will be finished and be drag racing it next year




Spoiler


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 14, 2012)

Karate, nidan in shotokan 
School stuff, the usual
Random video games


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool, Three Shotokan practicers in 16 posts 

I'm still a noob though; 6th kyu.
Going for 5th in December but first need to study some Juyi Ippon Kumite.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 14, 2012)

Watch some ponehs, play the piano, chat to random ponies (e.g. Fluttershy [you may not gedid]) about maff.
Thats the mane three.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 14, 2012)

Badminton, golf, table tennis, cup stacking, Google Sketchup modelling, and gaming.


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2012)

It's more like cubing is something I do when I'm not playing online poker


----------



## Moops (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm actually a musician and (soon to be) High School teacher =P

Cubing is something I do when I need a break from music or need to refresh my mind and think about things differently when writing and recording.


----------



## DNFphobia (Oct 14, 2012)

gaming(old games like metal slug), studying, coin collecting, and sleeping.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 14, 2012)

I mainly do music stuff (see my Youtube), but I also enjoy eating.


----------



## peterbone (Oct 16, 2012)

Juggling (5/6 hours a week)
Climbing - mainly bouldering (~3 hours a week)
Programming (~5 hours a week not including work)


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

I play guitar. 

I also draw a lot. (currently working on a graphic novel.) 

And play football. I read a lot of comics too. Some books also. I am reading the island of Dr. Moreau right now.

Sorry for the choppy sentences.


----------



## emolover (Oct 17, 2012)

Running of course as I have been doing it for 7 years. 

I am getting back into drawing but it is a slow process when I hadn't turned any creative thought into visual art in two years. 

I use to play guitar but I strayed from that quite a bit lately. 

I need to do more as I have no excuse for doing little as I don't study or **** like that.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 24, 2012)

This will probably be quite long. So I'll just make it jot notes.

- Music (Guitar, Bass, Drums, Piano)
- Golf
- Hunting/Fishing
- Starcraft/LoL/Minecraft/TF2
- Programming
- Church


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 3, 2012)

Do music related stuff (Drums/Guitar)

Programming ang play at the arcades usually, or just sleep lol


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 6, 2012)

Football (Association)
Rugby
Golf
Swimming
Badminton
Aikido-4th Kyu 
Paintball
FIFA 13


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 6, 2012)

-Read
-Assassin's Creed I
-Assassin's Creed II
-Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
-Assassin's Creed Revelations
-Assassin's Creed III (I got all of those for my birthday)
-Think about cubing
-Homework
-Minecraft


----------



## jonlin (Nov 6, 2012)

MINECRAFTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
else school stuff


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 7, 2012)

-minecraft
-trying to figure out how to play pirate101 on mac
-mac/ios programming
-geocaching


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 8, 2012)

Martial arts tricking, byw (back yard wrestling), work out at boxing gym, juggling, watching star trek (tng is my fav), and playing v-games (nintendo for life, none of that 1st person shooting **** for me)


----------



## timeless (Nov 10, 2012)

watch naruto daily (i would watch bleach but they cancelled the anime)


----------



## SugarBee (Nov 14, 2012)

Playing video games is my other interest apart from cubing, it makes me free and best way to spend my leisure time.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 14, 2012)

I like doing internet and library research for subjects that interest me.

As well as listening to music and watching movies and TV shows, with a bias to seeing them on DVD.

And I like watching super rare cartoons and TV shows (that have not been on TV for a very long time or never) on DVD. I make an effort to get them legally, but if given no other choice, I'll get bootleg (or fan ) DVD sets.

Here is a sample of what I have watched:

Belle & Sebastian (Cartoon)
Ulysses 31
Mysterious Cities Of Gold
Rodger Ramjet
The Muppet Show (all 5 seasons!)
The Adventures Of Kum Kum (this never aired in the US)
Kimba The White Lion (1965 English Dub)
Leo The Lion (Sequel to the above)
Monkey Magic
The Yogi Bear Show (1960's)
Star Wars Holiday Special (you can get it of DVD, look for it online)
Puff The Magic Dragon (three episode DVD set)
My Friends Tigger & Pooh
The Little Prince (1970's cartoon version)
Banana Splits & Friends (Season 1) (On DVD on R2 and R4)

And much more.....


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 14, 2012)

You know that it's possible to make a very good living doing internet research. (By "very good" I mean millions of dollars per year.)


----------



## Czery (Nov 15, 2012)

Rhythm games! ( while simultaneously attempting to solve a cube)


----------



## LNZ (Nov 15, 2012)

Did you notice that I have watched the legendary bad and downright awful "Star Wars Holiday Special" on a bootleg DVD?

Many people do not know that this "special" was even made. It aired only once in the US and Canada on November 17, 1978 and George Lucas would track down and destroy every bootleg copy if he could?

The only saving grace of this very horrible show was the Bobba Fett cartoon (which is an "Easter egg" on the Star Wars Episode 1-6 Blu-Ray set). It made the character very popular for some strange reason.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 15, 2012)

Czery said:


> Rhythm games! ( while simultaneously attempting to solve a cube)



I tried this last friday and find it very difficult, when you play songs that has no gap and has a high difficulty. I played on the DDR Machine in the arcade, I might try tomorrow to do bld execution instead and the time limit for choosing song as memo time limit. haha


----------



## Czery (Nov 15, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I tried this last friday and find it very difficult, when you play songs that has no gap and has a high difficulty. I played on the DDR Machine in the arcade, I might try tomorrow to do bld execution instead and the time limit for choosing song as memo time limit. haha



lol. I was going to try that until I realized that I had to memorize over 500 notes and decided it wasn't worth it. 
My blind is also rather slow.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish I was cubing. Besides that, school, pool, and origami.


----------

